# Liverpool - places to go, food, drink and general news



## moonsi til (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm going to Liverpool next weekend for the Psych Fest & looking where to eat. On the Thursday we are able to go wherever but Fri & Sat looking for places close to The Dolby Hotel & Baltic Triangle.

Plan would have been dinner at Vinea but sadly that has closed. Ideally looking for veggie or veggie friendly and places for breakfast please.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 17, 2017)

Plenty of places on Bold Street. I'm not up on veggie food places but I know the lebanese place does plenty of vegy looking stuff. It's nice in there.


----------



## lazythursday (Sep 17, 2017)

Last time I was in Liverpool I enjoyed eating in The Egg (basic but good value and nice atmosphere) - nearish to Lime St station. Good place for breakfast / lunch rather than evening I think.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 19, 2017)

@moonsi till.
Definitely the egg as LT says. I go everytime I'm home. Only been for lunch though so not sure about breakfasts. There's a few up bold street that do veg/vegan. The Kasbah and love thy neighbour. Don't get near the Albert dock for food. Tourist rip off prices.
This is my favourite place in Liverpool, about ten mins away by car.
Lark Lane.

Greendays Cafe


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 19, 2017)

Fab , will most likely go to The Egg on the Thursday. A few years ago I found a great breakfast place (modern, exposed brick, industrial lighting type place) but can't recall what it was. Had a lovely bircher museli there.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 19, 2017)

Went to a nice Japanese restaurant a few weeks ago called Etsu. They had some veggie/vegan options.

Not the cheapest, though.


----------



## bemused (Sep 19, 2017)

Mowgli Street Food | Fresh Indian home cooking I enjoyed this place. 

I love Liverpool, great place.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 19, 2017)

Loved reading Mowgli menu.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2017)

I had a great lunch in the Baltic bakehouse last time i was round there - a very sandwich based menu, but real nice ingredients. The cakes and coffee were lush too.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 22, 2017)

bemused said:


> Mowgli Street Food | Fresh Indian home cooking I enjoyed this place.
> 
> I love Liverpool, great place.



Thank you went here last night. I live where mighty fine Indian food is easy to have so wouldn't usually choose Indian elsewhere as a first choice but this menu sounded so good. 

There were 4 of us, one had the meat tiffin which were surprise curries of I think lamb, chicken & tea steeped chickpeas. 2 folk had the prawn dish & I had the paneer & shared the the rhubarb & ginger Dahl. We had roti, rice & 2 bottles of red. Bill was £83 which seemed great value.

All the food was delicious, the restaurant itself was lovely inside and the staff very friendly.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 22, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> @moonsi till.
> Definitely the egg as LT says. I go everytime I'm home. Only been for lunch though so not sure about breakfasts. There's a few up bold street that do veg/vegan. The Kasbah and love thy neighbour. Don't get near the Albert dock for food. Tourist rip off prices.
> This is my favourite place in Liverpool, about ten mins away by car.
> Lark Lane.
> ...



I always go to the Egg too.

Googling baltic triangle comes up with some nice looking places. Liverpool has always been great for cafes.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 22, 2017)

Yep loads of fab places. Just had brunch at www.rydeliverpool.co.uk


Loving Liverpool.


----------



## marshall (Sep 22, 2017)

Love Thy Neighbour in Bold St's pretty nice.


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2017)

I have just won a ticket for the psych fest tonight moonsi til, see you there!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 22, 2017)

Going to Liverpool tomorrow with my teenage daughter. She's already asked if we can go to fucking Nando's.

I truly despise Liverpool One, so I'll be dragging her up Bold St.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice to read about the Baltic Triangle, seems like the Liverpool I remember.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 22, 2017)

mwgdrwg take her to the Baltic Social Market (think that's what it is called , across from Ryde cafe). Loads of choice of food including rolled ice-cream & ghandi floss! I hope to get back there this weekend. Had a ginger shot there earlier.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 24, 2017)

So I didn't make it to The Egg cafe sadly but did go Mowgli for dinner on Thursday, Ryde cafe for breakfast on Friday, Baltic Social Market dinner on Friday, The Brunch Cafe on Saturday (brunch with espresso martini), back to Baltic Social Market for dinner on Sat then finished off with breakfast at Baltic Bakehouse.

A good weekend for food.

Thanks all for suggestions.


----------



## Ming (Sep 26, 2017)

Have a look at News From Nowhere. Great long standing radical bookstore.

ETA: (not food obviously). The Egg is great though. It's one of the few places i really miss in Liverpool. It's actually at its best in the evening (candles, poetry slams and stuff).


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 10, 2017)

bemused said:


> Mowgli Street Food | Fresh Indian home cooking I enjoyed this place.
> 
> I love Liverpool, great place.




Just discovered there are a few Mowgli with one opening in Birmingham on Oct 16th in Grand Central (train station). Opening has been delayed otherwise I would be going this Thurs as out for lunch in Brum.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 12, 2017)

Back home in Liverpool for a few days and ate at 'love thy neighbour' on bold street.  Lovely food, I had spicey falafel and pacifico beer. Good veg and vegan food and wines. 
Only gripe was the pink lighting, very dark.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Back home in Liverpool for a few days and ate at 'love thy neighbour' on bold street.  Lovely food, I had spicey falafel and pacifico beer. Good veg and vegan food and wines.
> Only gripe was the pink lighting, very dark.
> View attachment 120317


We were in Bold Street last night, shopping at Matta's


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 12, 2017)

Walked past they're friedaweed just as it was closing on way to bus stop at the bombed out church.


----------



## ed marimba (Nov 22, 2017)

Recently moved to Liverpool. After a horrific year I figured a new start was the best idea, chose Liverpool because it seemed like there was energy there, I'm an artist , musician, I felt like there was quite a bit happening creative wise.
I got a nice flat next to Crosby beach with Anthony Gormley's statues. So far, so good.
Except that I'm not doing anything. I have met a singer and talked vaguely about projects but that's about all. Its related to the horrific year I mentioned. I didn't realise how much toll it had taken but I'm seeing it now. Self confidence is a slippery customer at the best of times but right now I can't find any.
And you need to have that. I underestimated the difficulty of establishing connections in a big city starting from scratch, not knowing anyone. I was just thinking about finding a place to live but that's the easy bit compared to getting out there and meeting people, doing stuff.

A couple of questions
I have done a couple of open mics so that's a start. It was OK but are there any where its more than just playing acoustic guitars, Where a wider range of performances happen ,Like electronic stuff for instance. Anyone know of somewhere like that at all ?

Beyond open mics I have a full set I'd love to be able to perform, even as a support. Its made up of music, with spoken word ,  video in various forms and the pieces flow into one another without gaps. I leave space for impro and spontaneity so it is never the same twice, I try to tread a line between experimentalism that doesn't descend into dull repetition and wannabe elitism
I  can provide all the gear except maybe PA so I guess I would like to find a promoter/venue on the arty side. Interested in new ideas. Again, any tips gratefully received, 

OK, I know I have to do this for myself but shyness has always been a problem of mine and now more so than ever. I would be interested in joining a spoken word group., sort of thing  where people can bring their stuff, read and talk about it in an informal setting. That would be just the thing  in many ways

Baltic Triangle seems to be hub , the creative centre so I must get down there. Just not sure where to start, is it co-ordinated from an HQ of some kind.I'm sure that people will be nicer than in my greatest crises of self doubt, where I envisage myself being a total flop, a Southern ponce given the cold shoulder of an established clique. cliques may well exist but not control everything. I hope.

This is all rather feeble I know but at a time when I'm in a less than ideal mental place, I'd very much appreciate any tips to get some momentum going. Then its up to me of course but I hope I can find a way to get involved . I'm sure I couldn't have chosen a better location, so  full of energy. But at this moment I feel pretty isolated and maybe in need of a bit of a shove. There's more to life than watching Pointless on your own, there'd bloody well better be at any rate.


----------



## bimble (Nov 22, 2017)

Liverpool definitely a good choice . Its a long time since i was involved but there's a bunch of people there a sort of collective who have several big old buildings in the centre of town that they're still able to use in a meanwhile arty squattish way, you might find them friendly and a way in to something you are interested in. This website looks like it hasn't been updated for a decade but they are still there. tao
They used to have a cafe going with open mike nights but i think that's turned into a starbucks now .There's also this place which I don't know who runs it now but used to do interesting stuff. Programme | The Kazimier


----------



## moon (Nov 22, 2017)

I really do think London has lost it's creative edge due to high rental costs/shortage of housing etc etc.
I thought Glasgow was amazing due to the sheer creative energy I experienced there, something London had before everyone got in bed with the Bankers and destroyed the place.
Anyway good luck with your Liverpool experience..


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2017)

ed marimba said:


> Recently moved to Liverpool. After a horrific year I figured a new start was the best idea, chose Liverpool because it seemed like there was energy there, I'm an artist , musician, I felt like there was quite a bit happening creative wise.
> I got a nice flat next to Crosby beach with Anthony Gormley's statues. So far, so good.
> Except that I'm not doing anything. I have met a singer and talked vaguely about projects but that's about all. Its related to the horrific year I mentioned. I didn't realise how much toll it had taken but I'm seeing it now. Self confidence is a slippery customer at the best of times but right now I can't find any.
> And you need to have that. I underestimated the difficulty of establishing connections in a big city starting from scratch, not knowing anyone. I was just thinking about finding a place to live but that's the easy bit compared to getting out there and meeting people, doing stuff.
> ...


get a dog. lots of people strike up conversations with dog walkers. plus companionship.


----------



## ed marimba (Nov 22, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> get a dog. lots of people strike up conversations with dog walkers. plus companionship.


I see you are urban75's "most liked poster" . Bloody hell.
But anyway well done.  I expect it feels great and worth every penny, worth all the effort I meant to say


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2017)

Have you asked in the record shops? Try Probe (near the Bluecoat, centre of town), and there's a couple up/off Bold St (main drag in town) too.  

81 Renshaw st cafe is an up and coming venue, with performance space front (free) and back (minimal hiring fee) and a record shop in the basement.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2017)

There used to be a lot going on in Seel Street too, dunno if that's still the case.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2017)

Don't think there's an 'HQ' for the Baltic Triangle, folk just set up a load of stuff there


----------



## bimble (Nov 27, 2017)

sojourner said:


> There used to be a lot going on in Seel Street too, dunno if that's still the case.


Seel street number 104 is soon to be a thing I hear (big old building they're going to open as as arts venue of some sort).


----------



## hiccup (Nov 27, 2017)

The Baltic triangle is definitely the creative hub of Liverpool at the moment. 

There are a few venues etc listed here:

baltictriangle.co.uk/venues

News From Nowhere, the radical bookshop on Bold Street, often has info about interesting happenings in the city.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 24, 2018)

It's my dad's birthday soon and he wants to go out for cocktails (we went to the Clock works in  parr street last time I was up and it whet his appetite ) 

We're going out to eat later  in Duke Street so places around Berry Street etc 

berry and Rye is nice  but I doubt it's bookable-is it?  

 Any ideas Merseyside people?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2018)

The coolest places to get a cocktail in Liverpool


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 24, 2018)

Berry & Rye is lovely. We went on a Thursday so wasn’t too busy. 

I had a suggestion of Mowgli as a place to eat when I last visited which was lush.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeah Berry and Rye for me


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 28, 2018)

Red door is bookable i think and there's are good. Also the alchemist take booking and they're fun but overpriced.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2020)

Some pics from my last visit. Love Liverpool. 


























__





						In photos: A drinking night out in Liverpool – Jimmy’s, The Grapes and the Motel Bar - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

On the weekend, I was back up in one of my favourite UK cities, with the Monochrome Set playing a show at Jimmy's in Liverpool. Here's some photos from my brief visit: Street art. A handy tip. Situated opposite Liverpool's bombed out church, Jimmy's has a basement for live music. a ground floor...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 3, 2020)

I love the grapes when I'm back home visiting. Proper old style pub. Used to climb into the bombed out church after closing with some plonk for me and my mates and a lovely homeless guy called Peter. Happy days.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi , going back to Liverpool in May & going to Invisible Wind Factory for all day music event.

looking for a air b&b for 5 people - what areas are close by please or where would you recommend?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 8, 2020)

I'd recommend Aigburth/sefton park. Good vegetarian places to eat in lark lane. There's loads of huge houses. Had a quick look and it averages about 90 quid a night. Looks like a minimum 2 night stay though. Or you could try the Georgian quarter which is closer, but they seem to have a minimum 2 night stay also.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you.
What do you reckon to Bootle? Have found a nice house there.

we are doing 2 night. Driving from Brum after Oh Sees gig then hopefully a decent night sleep!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 8, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> Thank you.
> What do you reckon to Bootle? Have found a nice house there.
> 
> we are doing 2 night. Driving from Brum after Oh Sees gig then hopefully a decent night sleep!


If it's cheap and you;re just using it to sleep in then you can get a fairly cheap delta taxi back  to Bootle,
In it's self there isn't really anything in Bootle to entertain


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 8, 2020)

I'd also do Aigburth/ Sefton Park or Georgian quarter especially if there are five of you so the cost is shared more easily.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you.

so place I have found is more Crosby though I put Bootle into air b&b. I have been round there before for ‘Another Place’.

The ideal would be close to venue but due to ££ that’s not possible.

I’m warming to idea of hangover by the beach!


----------



## bimble (Feb 8, 2020)

moonsi til this place used to be an arty squat but now it’s on Airbnb.. I dunno what he’s charging (funny bloke) but brilliant location. Might be freezing though unless he’s  put central heating in Beautiful house in the city centre - Houses for Rent in Liverpool, United Kingdom


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 8, 2020)

Aigburth is about 2 grand a night average for 5 people!


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> moonsi til this place used to be an arty squat but now it’s on Airbnb.. I dunno what he’s charging (funny bloke) but brilliant location. Might be freezing though unless he’s  put central heating in Beautiful house in the city centre - Houses for Rent in Liverpool, United Kingdom



Utterly gorgeous- for our dates it’s £500 a night which is not bad as it sleeps 8.


----------



## bimble (Feb 8, 2020)

Blimey.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 8, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> Thank you.
> 
> so place I have found is more Crosby though I put Bootle into air b&b. I have been round there before for ‘Another Place’.
> 
> ...



Crosby isn't close to the centre but you've got the beach, which is great.

Are you in a car?

Another option is Wavertree. There's one for £130 a night. It'll be a typical red brick terraced house, not much in the area itself but very close to the motorway, the city centre and a short drive from Sefton Park/ Lark Lane.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes will be driving till we get them public transport/taxi.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 8, 2020)

I'd do Wavertree. It's not expensive, it's dead easy off the M62, easy into town (buses and train). And an easy drive to Lark Lane for breakfast/brunch/lunch on Sunday. 

When I looked I couldn't see anything that seemed worth the price in Aigburth or the Georgian Quarter. There's not a lot of choice!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 8, 2020)

Go with wavertree. Crosby is okay for the beach and Anthony gormley statues but the pubs are shite.


----------



## blairsh (Feb 8, 2020)

Went out in Liverpool over Christmas, first time in about ten years. Went to Bakchich, a Lebanese street food place on Bold Street. Was very good and not particularly pricey


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 9, 2020)

We have requested to book the Bootle house which is actually in Waterloo. It’s a good price (£60 each for 2 nights), gives us 3 rooms & a hangover by the beach.

Thanks for help & suggestions, very much appreciated.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2020)

Interesting stuff about the The Welsh in Liverpool.



> There are strong links between Liverpool and North Wales, indeed its very name is thought to have come from 'Lle'r pwll' - that is 'the place of the pool'.  The Welsh travel for work, shopping, cultural events and nights out, while many Liverpudlians holiday in North Wales resorts.
> 
> This is illustrated by the large number of Welsh surnames still evident in the city, such as Hughes, Williams and Owens.  The city centre's Pall Mall was known as 'Little Wales' and a chapel built in Toxteth was for a long time the largest Welsh Chapel in the world.
> 
> ...


From: The History of Wales


----------

